# EA-MasterID - wasn das?



## DarkMo (8. September 2011)

huhu, ich wollt grad eigentlich nur mal kurz den ea support nerven gehn, da kommt nachm login, das ich noch keine ea master id hätte. ich soll sie gut wählen, denn sie ist nicht änderbar un bla. ne id is für mich ne nummer, aber soll ich da jetz 1234 eingeben oder - häää?

hoffe mir kann da wer fix helfen ><

edit: da steht folgendes:


Dies wird die Webadresse deines EA-Profils sein.
Wähle eines, das du magst, denn du kannst es später nicht mehr ändern.
So wirst du auf allen EA-Websites erkannt ... für immer.
ich will doch gar keine webadresse bei denen ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. September 2011)

Scheint mit origin zutun zu haben.EA dauer änderungen wegen deren acccount anmeldung nervt schon.Ein grund weswegeen ich mich bei crysis wars nicht anmelden kann. weil die Persona vergeben ist.Spielbug

nun im grunde kann man dies solange verschieben bis EA den acccount anmeldung dies zur pflicht macht.


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2011)

sowie ichs rausfand, is das wohl schlicht und ergreifen nen "globaler" nickname. vllt gibts zukünftig keine "soldaten" (bei bf mehr), sondern nur noch einen mit diesem master-id namen. kA ich las aber auch, das man bis zu 50 solche id's anlegen kann. naja wurscht, hab jetz meinen normalen ingame nick halt angegeben un gut wars.


----------

